
The Mountain in Beverly Hills, once listed for $1B, just sold for $100K - laurex
https://www.latimes.com/business/real-estate/story/2019-08-20/beverly-hills-the-mountain-auction-100-000
======
aphextim
I've seen this on a smaller scale where a family farm would be left for the
next generation when whoever owned it passed. The children who they left the
farm to for whatever reason could not afford the taxes so the entire community
would show up to the auction, and not bid on it so the original owner's son
could purchase it and keep it in the family.

[https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/farmers-stay-silent-
during-a...](https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/farmers-stay-silent-during-
auction-so-young-man-can-win-the-bid-on-his-long-lost-family-farm/)

~~~
Gibbon1
One way to deal with the tax issue for a farm is to transfer the developers
rights to a non profit.

